# The Outback Ranks Are Growing...



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Hello from Southeastern PA - We are Ed, Hope, Diana & Rudolph the Jack Russell Terrier. We are old to camping and to Keystone, but new to the Outback and this awesome Outbackers.com group. We just purchased a new 25RSS and look forward to our maiden voyage on Memorial Day weekend. Looking forward to learning a lot from this group. We are planning to go to the Fall Rally at Spring Gulch in September. See ya there! or anywhere!

06 Outback 25RSS
06 Ford F-150 Super Crew 5.7 Ltr 4x4 with 3.73 Rear
Equalizer Hitch & 4 Point Sway Control, with Prodigy Controller


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad to hear you'll be coming to Fall Rally!!







Enjoy your new Outback & your New Cyber Family.

Tami


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome outbacknjack to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS
Glad to have another PA'er onboard where abouts 
We are from Schuylkill County

Don


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the BEST extended camping family ever....Glad you're here, post often, and congrats!!!


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

Welcome to the site! There are alot of helping people here and I'm glad you found it.


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Congratulations!! Welcome to a great place to hang out!!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard.







It is a great group and you guys are gonna love it. Enjoy.
Scott


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

outbacknjack,

Welcome to our world.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Good to have you with us. Don't forget the followup on the trip.


----------



## Five Outbackers (Dec 27, 2006)

Welcome  From one newbie to another you will come to find this site the best

Ken


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hpapa4 said:


> Good to have you with us. Don't forget the followup on the trip.


YEAH!!! What he said!!!! And don't forget the photos, too ('required' within 72 hrs of trip return).

Welcome to the
Cult 
Clan 
Club
Tribe

Welcome to the Family!!!

From one '06 25RSS owner to another


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi outbacknjack
















and Congrats!! 

Post often and Happy Camping,


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome to the Siste!









Congratulations on the 25. We truly like our 'home away from home'.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Welcome outbacknjack to the Outback Family
> Congrats on the 25RSS
> Glad to have another PA'er onboard where abouts
> We are from Schuylkill County
> ...


Thanks for the welcome !! We are in Montgomery Co. Pottstown area.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Howdy neighbor! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

outbacknjack said:


> Welcome outbacknjack to the Outback Family
> Congrats on the 25RSS
> Glad to have another PA'er onboard where abouts
> We are from Schuylkill County
> ...


Thanks for the welcome !! We are in Montgomery Co. Pottstown area.
[/quote]

Cool you should check out the Fall pig roast rally and join us if you can

Don


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

HootBob said:


> Welcome outbacknjack to the Outback Family
> Congrats on the 25RSS
> Glad to have another PA'er onboard where abouts
> We are from Schuylkill County
> ...


Thanks for the welcome !! We are in Montgomery Co. Pottstown area.
[/quote]

Cool you should check out the Fall pig roast rally and join us if you can

Don
[/quote]

I have already have, I'll be set parked in site # 1524 and will be looking foward to meeting you and your family.

Ed.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Little late here but welcome and congrats on the new Outback


----------

